

U.S. Broadband Speeds Gaining Fast  - techjournalist
http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netsp/u.s.-broadband-speeds-gaining-fast.html

======
adventured
Google Fiber, or a happy coincidence?

The truth is probably a little in-between. It took a long time for America to
lay down a _consumer_ national broadband network infrastructure that could
then be gradually upgraded. Now that it's in place, and there's some
interesting competition from both mobile and things like Google Fiber, speeds
will continue to ramp higher quickly.

